# Automatisation lors d'un départ impossible à réaliser



## GIPIsoucieux (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
J'ai installé sur ma porte de garage basculante un dispositif MEROSS (compatible HOMEKIT) qui me donne entière satisfaction.
Je peux programmer un horaire de fermeture mais je ne peux pas automatiser celle ci lorsque je quitte mon domicile.
Est-ce un problème de configuration
iPad mini en guise de concentrateur.
iPhone 7 en guise de "quelqu'un qui s'en va).

Une idée ?
Merci
Je vais avoir le même problème car j'aimerai que mon portail me souhaite la bienvenue en s'ouvrant seul.
Jean Pierre


----------



## Moutaille (28 Avril 2021)

Hello,
Je n’ai pas trop compris ton problème concernant la fermeture. 
par contre concernant l’ouverture si tu ne veux pas « bidouiller » comme moi, en approchant de ton domicile tu recevras une demande d’autorisation pour ouvrir ton garage. A part avec CarPlay qui t’affichera un bouton et tu pourras directement appuyer dessus.


----------



## GIPIsoucieux (29 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Hello,
> Je n’ai pas trop compris ton problème concernant la fermeture.
> par contre concernant l’ouverture si tu ne veux pas « bidouiller » comme moi, en approchant de ton domicile tu recevras une demande d’autorisation pour ouvrir ton garage. A part avec CarPlay qui t’affichera un bouton et tu pourras directement appuyer dessus.


Bonjour Moutaille
Merci pour ta réponse
Pour ma fermeture de garage, il s'agirait du même principe que celle qui consiste à verrouiller une serrure électrique.
Pour ce qui concerne l'ouverture du portail, comment se concrétise la commande. Comment règle-t'on la distance ? 
A bientôt pour une nouvelle idée
Jean Pierre


----------



## Moutaille (29 Avril 2021)

GIPIsoucieux a dit:


> Bonjour Moutaille
> Merci pour ta réponse
> Pour ma fermeture de garage, il s'agirait du même principe que celle qui consiste à verrouiller une serrure électrique.
> Pour ce qui concerne l'ouverture du portail, comment se concrétise la commande. Comment règle-t'on la distance ?
> ...


Bonjour @GIPIsoucieux 
Pour ta fermeture de garage il y a 2 solutions.
1) En utilisant ta position GPS. Lorsque tu quittes la maison, fermer la porte de garage. Si j'ai bien compris ton premier message c'est ce que tu avais fait mais ca ne semble pas fonctionner c'est ça ?
2) En lançant une scène que tu auras paramétrée: par exemple avec une scène "je pars de la maison", et bien ça fermera tes portes éteindra tes lumières etc...

Pour ce qui est de la distance tu ne peux pas la régler. Elle est définie par ta position GPS en fonction de ton domicile. Mais en pratique ma notification de demande d'ouverture de mon garage arrive environ à 100m de ma maison.

Ensuite pour ma commande d'ouverture, et bien j'ai une automatisation qui dit "Quand quelqu'un arrive à la maison (pour l'instant seulement ma femme et moi), ouvre le garage". Dans les faits comme je te l'expliquais ca me demande de valider à 100m de chez moi. Il s'agit d'une restriction de Apple qui oblige a valider l'ouverture de ton domicile ce qui ne me semble pas totalement dénué de bon sens. Quoiqu'il en soit, comme je l'ai expliqué à plusieurs endroits sur le forum, si tu as 100% confiance dans ta maison connectée, tu peux contourner cette validation par un petit contournement qui en gros, consiste à utiliser une prise connectée qui, lorsque tu approcheras de ta maison, s'activera. Et de faire une automatisation qui dira que si la prise s'active, alors ouvrir le garage. 

Voilà j'espère avoir été assez clair. N'hésite pas si ce n'est pas le cas.


----------

